# Orange Beach Fishing Spots?



## ReelHabit (Jul 19, 2011)

Hey all. I'm bringing the family over to Orange Beach this weekend for a family vacation, and I'm dragging the boat over from Biloxi with us. We are staying at the Caribe on Perdido Beach Blvd, and I was wondering what are the better places to try and fish around there?

I'll be pulling the kids around on the tube alot but hope to get some fishing in also.

thanks ahead of time


----------



## swander (Dec 1, 2007)

In the pass and around the jetties will be good. If you are going out in the gulf PM me. I can give you some spots that are close in and loaded with fish.

Good Luck!

Steve


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

*Inshore it getting pretty good*

Flats around Old River have specs on them pretty thick. Follow the bait schools in the early am with top waters or suspending hard baits. Live shrimp on the dock lights at night work too, but pinfish eat all your bait during the day.

Spanish in and around the pass has been good as well. Eat at Cobalt while you are there, they have a New York Strip on a bed of mac and cheese. Wow!


----------



## ReelHabit (Jul 19, 2011)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the info:thumbup:. 
I'll be sure to look up Cobalts. Swander, if I step out in the Gulf I'll be sure to let you know so I can get a few #'s from you.


----------



## HazMatt (Jun 18, 2009)

There are a couple of reefs the state put out around that area that you can catch some specks and white trout on. They're marked and the coordinates are listed on the state's webpage.


----------



## Surfcaster (Jul 22, 2011)

If you catch the tide going out, the docks at the caribe produce some nice specks and reds


----------



## ReelHabit (Jul 19, 2011)

*Great Trip*

Well my vacation is over, and we had a blast. HJorgan :thumbup: on Cobalt's. It was really good food. Ate way more than I should have.

Pulled the kids on the tube a bunch in the bay which was a blast. Did some fishing and caught a few white trout but never got on the specs.

Had a great time... Thanks for all the info guys.


----------



## redfish0102 (May 25, 2011)

Around the jetties and bridges... and I don't like to give away spots but I always have luck around Ono Island...


----------



## Drew Burton (7 mo ago)

swander said:


> In the pass and around the jetties will be good. If you are going out in the gulf PM me. I can give you some spots that are close in and loaded with fish.
> 
> Good Luck!
> 
> Steve


I haven’t been in the forum long enough to send a private message. If you are willing to share the info for good spots in the gulf for fishing, pls text me at 334-201-5086. Thanks!


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

Drew Burton said:


> I haven’t been in the forum long enough to send a private message. If you are willing to share the info for good spots in the gulf for fishing, pls text me at 334-201-5086. Thanks!


Check the post dates First and foremost. Not to many people will just give you spots. Maybe if you ask the right questions they may share the know how. . You will never need spots if you understand what your targeting and where and when they live there .Again ask the right questions if you want or need help. There are some great people here just get involved. Don't be a smart ass feel the people and place out. Its a lot of fun and you will Talk with and meet some great people here. I know I have in my short time here. I may not have been here long enough to say welcome to the forum. We will see lol. But welcome to the forum..


----------

